#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到.v.

## reinazuki52red

大家好，我叫作泉…
雖然說我是狼…但我身上卻長有角…。
希望大家不會因我長得怪異而不接納我!!!

嗯…我是來自香港的，
我個人性格有點不太喜歡說話…這樣。
有時候會有點自卑症出現，會說一些負面東西，但我會注意的!!!

好高興找到這個地方呢!!!
(我是在網上找狼的東西，找了很久突然看到的!!)
繪畫方面，我個人比較喜歡手繪和設計人物，
電繪嘛…雖說很多時時候是因為人設想表達顏色時，才用電繪上色。
不是的話，我才不用電繪呢!!!""超花時間……(為什麼別人畫得這麼快…)
就如以下那張圖，我今天畫了7-8小時…算是比較快的一次…。

放我的樣子之前，我來介紹一下自己的樣子特色先吧!
和剛才說了，我是長有角的…還有毛上有寶藍色的紋路，
我的肉球也是寶藍色的(///)，呃!((被自己肉球萌到((被打

話說，我相信我自己有狼人形態的!!!
雖然到現在還沒出現過，但我相信我有的!!!! .v.
最後…放上我的樣子吧…
這裡是「肉球蓋印處」，我已準備好蓋印了!!!!

先來是線稿:
(右上是我的紋路)


之後，我上色後的樣子……:


\請大家多多拍教/

----------


## 烈焰獸

泉    你好喔我是烈焰獸我是龍的一種(其實是數碼寶貝V仔獸裝甲進化體) 歡迎加狼樂喔 OWO

----------


## 雷姆娜思

泉~很高興認識你
我叫做雷姆娜思 叫我雷姆就好哩
你設計的狼真的很帥喔,上色之後也挺有威嚴的 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 
總之歡迎來到狼樂
有空常來聊天室喔

----------


## 月牙伊

泉  你好  我是月牙伊
可以叫我小伊 牙醫 飯糰都可以OWO//
你可以來聊天室跟大家培養感情喔//

----------


## reinazuki52red

>>>烈焰獸您好!!v仔我印像記得的樣子很可愛，裝甲進化就忘了ww((一會去找一下看

>>>雷姆娜思您好!!上色後效果算是補上線稿的不足呢x)，謝謝您~

>>>小伊您好~我有點怕生呢xD"聊天室哦…找一下ww..

----------


## 神威白霜

泉你好 
我是不死之獸白霜
叫我白霜或霜就可以了
很高興認識你喔

看了你的獸設真的好帥喔
上色之後更是加倍的帥了
而且還是充分表現出狼的威力了
我都畫不出這樣的作品
期待你更多的圖喔  加油

----------


## 幻影魔狼

泉晚安
這邊是赤月 ~/
歡迎來到狼之樂園啊
有什麼不懂的可以直接發問的啊 www

** 聊天室就在論壇統計資訊那區就會找到的啊

----------


## reinazuki52red

>>>白霜您好~不死之獸這設定好酷!!!謝謝哦，我會努力呢!!!x)

>>>赤月您好~晚安呢 :Smile: 感謝提醒呀，原本聊天室在下面呢..，不過進了去，太緊張待了一會就走了呢orz"

----------


## 傲斯頓

泉 你好~
歡迎來到樂園~0w0/
我是傲斯頓w

頭上長角 :jcdragon-want: 
好特別的設定呢~

不知道是不是跟鹿茸一樣對身體有益處呢?!(被踹飛

----------


## 月光銀牙

泉你好   我是銀牙

   歡迎來到狼樂

   頭上長角呢...好特別

   要注意板歸喔

   多多來聊天室跟我們聊天吧

----------

